

Looking for retailers using Bitcoin - mattellsworth

I want to organize a pop-up shop with vendors that accept bitcoin in San Francisco. Targeting the middle to end of May.<p>Feel free to post here or email me at matt@thestorefront.com.
======
MrFjDominguez
If in Los Angeles stop by Meltdown Comics we are listed on storefront n do
crypto currency

------
jacksonpollock
I've seen a lot of cafes starting to use Bitcoin in SF.

